
Ask HN: Would you buy shares in MIT or Stanford - cjbenedikt
If the top US universities where listed on Nasdaq or NYSE - would you buy their shares?
======
omnivore
They're non-profits and no way they're ever giving up that status.

~~~
cjbenedikt
hmmm....wasn't really the question

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Some things should not be commercialized.

~~~
cjbenedikt
not really an answer either

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Of course it is, it's just not an explicit direct answer spelling things out
in detail.

------
hashtag
No

